# Running on R-PI or BBB, package install failure



## comarius (May 14, 2018)

Hello,
Just set up the beaglebone with FreeBSD-armv6-12.0-BEAGLEBONE-307333M.img on BBG
Newer versions form 2018 failed to boot on BBB/BBG, so I found one that boots up.
I feel kind of tideup. I cannot install any packages. 
I need ont he bbg gcc, lighttpd, sqlite. How do I even compile them without a compiler set.
Is there a procedure, or I have to setup a crsoss-compiler environment.


```
root@beaglebone:~ # freebsd-update fetch
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update6.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
root@beaglebone:~ #
```

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2018)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions

And ARM/ARM64 are still at Tier 2.


----------



## comarius (May 14, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
> 
> And ARM/ARM64 are still at Tier 2.




How do I put a gcc g++ compiler on the distro ?
Thank you


----------

